# Kirk Douglas Celebrated His 100th Birthday Yesterday, Happy Birthday Kirk!



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## boaterboi (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow! Happy Birthday, Kirk. John Glenn recently passed at 95. This is encouraging!!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 10, 2016)

Congrats to Kirk on making it to the Century mark!


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 10, 2016)

Yay Kirk,  happy birthday!  May you have a 100 more!


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 10, 2016)

That's just amazing! Happy Birthday Kirk!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 10, 2016)

Loved his movies when I was a teen.
I hope his birthday was a happy one and from what I have seen it was exactly that.
What else could one wish for a centenarian?


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday Kirk, great reading is his book "The Ragman's Son". A life very well lived even now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2016)

.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 14, 2016)

Wow! I didn't realize he was that old! HBD


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy birthday Kirk. good for you, not for me. I honestly don't want to last that long.


----------



## toffee (Sep 18, 2018)

strong actor ' best wishes to kirk ...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2018)

I think he and his wife are probably really decent people... but in all honesty, and I don't mean to be unkind,  I saw this photo of the both of them and I felt really sad. Fortunately they have enough money for carers and medical bills, but for me, I'd rather not live to 100 years old if it meant living like this... I hope they're happy tho'...


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 19, 2018)

I agree with hollydolly.  Retirement is good if you are reasonably healthy & have the cash to live good.  Just to live to be 100 in a vegetable state is not for me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2018)

Not for me!


----------

